# Sous Vide Chicken Cheesesteak with Spinach and Garlic



## sqwib (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry I didn't take more pictures this last picture was an after thought, it was the next day taken from the fridge still cold, never the less I felt it was worth posting because it was quick, sort of healthy, easy, and tasty.

Last year I had a bunch of boneless chicken thighs, I trimmed the excess fat, stacked them across in a row wrapped in plastic wrap and twisted the ends until they were really tight, just like you would a fattie.

Then they were vacuum sealed and in the Sous Vide at 140 or 145°F not sure, then cooked for 4 or 5 hours, removed, tossed in the freezer and forgot about until last week.

Anyhow the chubb was removed from the freezer, thawed over night and placed back into the freezer a few hours before slicing.

The chubb was then removed from the freezer and plastic wrap and sliced paper thin.

In a pan I saute'd some spinach with garlic, and salt, then added a bit of Parmesan cheese and set aside. Then a bit of olive oil is put in the pan and the chicken is quickly fried, a bit of salt is added then then a few slices of american cheese.

Once the cheese is melted and worked in the chicken, the spinach is added and mixed in well.

Rolls are sliced, a piece of sharp provolone is placed in the roll, followed by the chicken/garlic spinach then wrapped in foil to rest a few minutes.

I also made some cheesesteaks from shaved top round.

Since I have been trying to eat healthier and loose weight, my goal has been to always incorporate some type of veggie in my meal by at least 50%

For Example the wife bought a pizza and I tray to steer clear of the pizza, however, I coated the top with cooked broccoli and Roasted Sweet peppers and a bit more cheese, now typically I could eat 4 slices of pizza in the blink of an eye, however I could only eat about half of this large 2 slice pizza, the next day I had half of that slice and at lunch had the other half, so 2 slices of (Large) pizza lasted me three meals and I never wanted for more!

This was served with Cauliflower Tots and Broccoli Tots...I did indulge in a half of a coke



















32630434270_c7b2675f14_b.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Feb 20, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2017)

That looks fantastic!

Point to you Sir!

Al


----------

